# sunglow/mack snow leopard gecko???



## melanie (Jan 18, 2007)

I interested in mack snow ghosts and i remember seeing somewhere how one is created however i cannot find it anywhere, therefore am i wrong to assume a macksnow ghost is a cross between a mack snow and a sunglow or is it a macksnow and a hypo tangerine.
thanx in advance:lol2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

A mack snow Ghost is just a "hypo mack snow". 

You COULD get a Mack Ghost out of a sunglow/hybino X Mack Snow - because a sunglow/hybino is hypo albino - but you could also get one out of any hypo X mack.


----------



## melanie (Jan 18, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> A mack snow Ghost is just a "hypo mack snow".
> 
> You COULD get a Mack Ghost out of a sunglow/hybino X Mack Snow - because a sunglow/hybino is hypo albino - but you could also get one out of any hypo X mack.


 
thank you i thought so but wanted to make sure, figured it was best to check the man in the know ssthisto.: victory:


----------

